# Looking for a backyard project



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was looking for a new backyard project for next spring. I have looked at small patio fountains or a stream with rocks and a small waterfall. 

Which is better, a fire pit built in to the backyard or a fire pit from Home Depot? Real wood burning or natural gas?


Any recommendations or pics???


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i like firepits.......real wood burning. you can get them with designs cut into them.......even put a grate on top and throw on a dog or two..........


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I built an arbor put of rough cedar fence posts and bull panel arch trimmed with smaller intertwined cedar posts. The wire doesnt quite touch th ground on either side but its perfect for jack and the beanstalks, morning glorys, bleeding hearts, blue peas or almost any vine that grows quickly. The birds love it and it made the whole yard "pop"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Was fairly cheap. Large posts are around $8 each, smaller ones for top arch were around $3 and bull panel was close to $20. All you really need is a selective eye, good hand saw, galvanized fence staples to fasten wire ti posts and a post hole digger or tractor with auger


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

That is 2cool. It looks good. Was the cut wood tied to make the piece or was it nailed?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Arbor*

I bought small crooked cedar posts and kind of fit them together and cut ends with chop saw to make them form an arch. One piece at a time i screwed together with counter sunk deck screws and nailed wire to under side with 6 penny galvanized nails and bent them over to hold wood to bull panel tightly. Took a little creativity. Hope this helps. If not, I can email more pics of close-up detail to assist you. The birds really love having a place to hide especially if you hang seed feeders or hummingbird feeders on the ends of horizontal ends.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

I did a backyard pond with a waterfall a couple of years ago. It was a lot of work, but a lot of fun. Some frustrations as well. Had coy fish and plants, turtles and the frogs came in on their own. No pics as the hard drive they were on was stolen.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

redman71 said:


> I did a backyard pond with a waterfall a couple of years ago. It was a lot of work, but a lot of fun. Some frustrations as well. Had coy fish and plants, turtles and the frogs came in on their own. No pics as the hard drive they were on was stolen.


Were the coy fish koi? Or were they something else? haha. just poking fun.

How did you do the pond- concrete? rubber liner? one of those tub looking things?


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Salty-I'll give you a call next time I need a spelling lesson. They were those japanese fish.


I used the rubber membrane. I had some leaks at first but finally got them all fixed. 

In hindsite, I should have gone with concrete. My design was a little too elaborate for the membrane which made things difficult.


----------

